# RAMAT GAN | Diamond Exchange District | App



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

Huge plan approved for Diamond Exchange district







en.globes.co.il


----------



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

Eyeonthefuture said:


> Huge plan approved for Diamond Exchange district
> 
> 
> 
> ...











אושרה תוכנית המתאר לבורסה בר"ג: דיור מוגן, חדרי מלון ו-1,750 דירות







www.globes.co.il


----------



## HENATSCO (5 mo ago)

Dear Management , PROPOSAL TO SUPPLY/ RENT OUT STRUCTURE EQUIPMENT FOR YOUR PROJECTS I hereby propose to supply your company with the above named construction/ structure equipment for rental / Selling. I welcome discussions regarding your term or condition regarding any of this, I look forward hearing from you. Yours HENRY Tel../ whatsapp +233246664864


----------

